
Set Camera Timer Using OpenCV-Python - atulkrishna10
https://theailearner.com/2019/03/18/set-camera-timer-using-opencv-python/
======
beardedwizard
I love this stuff, really shows you how deep engagement on articles actually
is. What are the odds it's upvoted by title alone?

~~~
jsight
I nearly upvoted it on the title. I fully expected it to be some cool (but
useless) thing involving setting a camera timer if it saw some particular
image at the target within the shot. That wouldn't be too far off from a lot
of HN content.

Instead it appears to be using the keyboard as a trigger and opencv to print
text over an image? That doesn't exactly fit here. I suspect people
interpreted the title as something far more interesting.

------
jnty
This is fun primer for OpenCV but I'm not sure I understand why you'd want to
do this.

------
_coveredInBees
Seriously, how is this on the front page of HN? If you know anything about
OpenCV, this is completely trivial and not really useful in any way. If you
don't know anything about OpenCV... well maybe you shouldn't be upvoting
things you don't really know much about?

But I guess this will help me learn the AI, so I guess I'll upvote it after
all... /s

------
oarfish
This is nice and all, but what is the reason for it being on the front page of
Hacker News?

~~~
kkarakk
it has ai in the url,opencv/camera in the title. i think the bots may have
boosted this one by mistake

